# ****** OCC



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi
Anyone here in Bago/Bacolod, ****** OCC? Would like some info about the area.
Thanks
John


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

natbakinfo said:


> Hi
> Anyone here in Bago/Bacolod, ****** OCC? Would like some info about the area.
> Thanks
> John


Hi John and welcome, I know we do have a few members in that general area so hopefully you'll get some replies and info.
How do you like it there so far? That's a place I wanted to visit years ago but ended up on Luzon island and never got there--at least so far..


----------



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome.
I need to find out f centrelink Australia keeps paying my aged pension or what I have to do to get it when there.
We plan to retire in ****** occ in about 2 years.
John


----------

